# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Pheenet WL-522a Βοήθεια! (Άντε να συνδεθώ και εγώ επιτέλους)
Βρήκα τελικά ένα AP που μπορεί να δουλέψει και σε client mode, αλλά δεν ξέρω χριστό από τις ρυθμίσεις... Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ?
Σε θέμα υλικού είμαι οκ. Για κεραία έχω μια yagi, καλώδιο χαμηλής εξασθένισης και τα συναφή...

Περιμένω απάντηση...
picburner1 (node #3 ::

----------


## fotos

Δώσε λίγες περισσότερες πληφορορίες για το "AP που δουλεύει σε client mode". Linksys είναι; Κάτι άλλο;

Επίσης πόσα db κεραία;
Ακόμα το nodedb id που δίνεις είναι το id του UoP.
Γράφτηκες στο nodedb.trwn(.gr); (Να είναι καλά το WiND).

Γράψου, στείλε περισσότερες πληροφορίες και τα ξαναλέμε.
Και προπάντων ... υπομονή!  :: 

-fot

----------


## alg0

Αν και καινουργιος στην Τριπολη θα χαιρομουν πολυ να σε βοηθησω στην διαδικασια.

1. http://nodedb.trwn.gr/ (γραψου εδω και καταχωρισε το στιγμα σου)
2. Βρες κατα προτιμηση καποιο laptop για ενα πρωτο scanning απο το υψηλοτερο σημειο του σπιτιου στο οποιο μενεις

...

----------


## dti

> Βρήκα τελικά ένα AP που μπορεί να δουλέψει και σε client mode, αλλά δεν ξέρω χριστό από τις ρυθμίσεις... Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ?


Έχω την εντύπωση οτι η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δε ρυθμίζει ισχύ εκπομπής κάτω από τα 10 dbm...

----------


## fotos

> Έχω την εντύπωση οτι η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή δε ρυθμίζει ισχύ εκπομπής κάτω από τα 10 dbm...


Καλά μην πέρνεις και όρκο! Μπορείς να είναι κάνα linksys (λέμε τώρα).
Πάντως όντως έχει αρχίσει κόλαση στην Τρίπολη και καλό θα ήταν να το προσέξουμε για να έχουμε... φύλαγε το φάσμα σου να έχεις το μισό φάση!  :: 
 
-fot

----------


## dti

Μπα είναι πολύ καλύτερο από το Linksys, αφού έχει senao pcmcia μέσα (αν είναι το ίδιο με ένα που μας είχε δώσει για δοκιμή το wirelesslan.gr).

----------


## zafevolution

> Ακόμα το nodedb id που δίνεις είναι το id του UoP.
> Γράφτηκες στο nodedb.trwn(.gr); (Να είναι καλά το WiND).





> Περιμένω απάντηση...
> picburner1 (node #3


 Λογικά σωστά το δίνει απλά εμφανίζονται τα smilies.  ::  
8+)= :: 
Με λίγα λόγια είναι το #38

Και είναι nodedb οχι wind..  ::

----------


## fotos

> Και είναι nodedb οχι wind..


Να συνοψίσω:

Το nodedb.com *δεν* το χρησιμοποιούμε πια και ούτε υπάρχει προοπτική να μεταφερθούν οι (λίγοι) κόμβοι που υπάρχουν εκεί σε αυτό που χρησιμοποιούμε πλέον.

Οπότε καλύτερα να καταχωρίσει κόμβο στο nodedb.trwn.gr και να αναφέρει αυτόν τον # κόμβου. 

To nodedb.trwn(.gr) είναι βασισμένο στο WiND (http://wind.cube.gr/). Απλά επειδή εγώ προτιμώ να υπάρχει ονοματολογία σαν υπηρεσία και όχι σαν εργαλείο το έφτιαξα ως nodedb.trwn(.gr) και όχι σαν wind.trwn.gr (όπως για παράδειγμα έχουν κάνει στο awmn). Με την λογική του ότι έχεις ftp.trwn.gr και όχι vsftpd.trwn.gr ή http://www.trwn.gr και όχι apache.trwn.gr.

Ελπίζω να είναι ξεκάθαρο τώρα.
Οποιαδήποτε αναφορά σε nodedb πλέον σημαίνει το nodedb.trwn.gr.

----------

1ον 
ευχαριστώ για τισ απαντήσεις...

2ον
Έκανα εγγραφή και στο nodedb.trwn.gr και το id μου είναι 33. Το AP δεν είναι linksys είναι PHEENET όπως ανέφερα και στο πρώτο post...

----------

Να και μερικά screenshots...

----------


## warchief

Με μια πρώτη ματιά , δεν φαίνεται να ρυθμίζει ισχύ,οι ρυθμίσεις που παραθέτεις στην 2η καρτέλα δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν στην προκείμενη μιας και αφορούν το σετάρισμα της συσκευής σε AP mode λειτουργίας.

Λογικά το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι το BSSID του AP που θέλεις να συνδεθείς ,σετάροντας την συσκευή σε client mode (όπως δείχνεις στην πρώτη φωτό), και απο εκεί και πέρα κάποια IP που θα σου δώσουμε...

Ποια είναι η οπτική επαφή που έχεις απο το σπίτι σου?

----------


## fotos

@picburner1:

Από ότι βλέπω στο nodedb μπορεί να είσαι στην οπτική ευθεία που συνδέει την Xrepa με Αγ. Δημητράκο. Οπότε λογικά σε βλέπουμε.
Η καλύτερη λύση θα ήταν να συνδεθείς είτε στην Xrepa είτε πχ. στον felix εάν βλέπεις προς εκείνη την μεριά.

Ρίξε μια ματιά στην φωτό και δες εάν αναγνωρίζεις τίποτα από την πλευρά σου. Ενημέρωσε μας...

----------

Το βλέπω από το σπίτι...

----------

Μηπως μπορει καποιος να αναφερει τα MAC Adresses των APs ?

----------


## fotos

Τι τα θέλεις τα MAC address των AP;
Το δίκτυο ανοιχτό είναι ... τα ssid γίνονται broadcast και θα πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις associate χωρίς να χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις MAC address.

Για Αγ. Δημήτρη το ssid είναι: bb_std
Για Αγ. Θόδωρα το ssid είναι: bb_stt
και για ΚΤΕΛ το ssid είναι: bb_ktel

Αν πιάνεις κάποιο από αυτά τότε είσαι οκ.

----------


## alg0

Επισης αμα επιαστες κανενα bb_alg0 ριξε κανα PM . Το AccessPoint μου εκλεισε, το ειχα δοκιμαστικα up για μια εβδομαδα. Εαν εχεις τη διαθεση να scanareis ξανα, ριξε ενα PM να το σηκωσω μπας και σε βολεψει λογω αποστασης...

----------


## fotos

Επίσης μπορεί να πιάσεις και το xrepa.net.
Και αυτό δικό μας είναι και μπορούμε να σε βγάλουμε από εδώ.

-fot

----------

Το AP μου δεν έχει επιλογή ούτε για scan ούτε για εισαγωγή χειροκίνητου ssid... Ή MAC adress ή BSSID(δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό). Επίσης το bridge mode τι είναι ?

----------


## fotos

Πήγαινε πάρε κάνα σοβαρό εξάρτημα... δεν κοστίζουν και ιδιαίτερα ακριβά πλέον. Ή δανείσου για να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου και αποφασίζεις μετά. Πάντως δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κουράζεσαι με το μπρίκι που έχεις στα χέρια σου (άκου εκεί δεν έχει scan ..). Επίσης όπως το κόβω το πιθανότερο είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει ως client ή μπορεί μόνο με αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα τις ίδιας εταιρίας (όπως κάτι παλιά Dlink), σε φάση bridge mode.

Το bridge mode δουλεύει εε ... ως bridge! Δηλαδή ότι πακέτα λάβει ο ένας τα προωθεί (καλύτερη τα αντιγράφει) στον άλλο. Έτσι και οι δύο έχουν γνώση για τα ίδια πακέτα...

Το επαναλαμβάνω: δανείσου εξοπλισμό ή συμβουλέψου κάποιον (πόσταρε εδώ) ώστε να πάρεις *κατάλληλο* εξοπλισμό για να συνδεθείς.

----------

Δλδ να πάρω μια Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g miniPCI και ενα Mini PCI Adaptor ? 
Συνολικό κόστος : 40Ε

Είμαι καλυμένος έτσι ?

Το WL-522 το είχα και έιπα από το να κάθεται καλύτερα να είναι στην ταράτσα...

----------


## warchief

> Δλδ να πάρω μια Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g miniPCI και ενα Mini PCI Adaptor ? 
> Συνολικό κόστος : 40Ε
> 
> Είμαι καλυμένος έτσι ?


Εχεις γνώσεις σε linux? Εισαι διατεθημένος να μάθεις. Η παραπάνω επιλογή είναι πάρα πολύ καλή αλλά θέλει λίγο παίδεμα μέχρι να σετάρεις την κάρτα (madwifi + kernel wireless extensions)

----------


## alg0

Μπορω να σου δανεισω ενα λινκσις για λιγες μερες, που σεταρεται απο web interface να δεις τις δυνατοτητες σου για λινκς και μετα να αποφασισεις εαν θελεις να αγορασεις αυτον τον εξοπλισμο και να τον παραγκειλεις απο ιντερνετ με συνολικο κοστος περιπου τα 100 ευρω....

Εαν πας για τη λυση cm9 θα εισαι πολυ flexible να κανεις αρκετα πραγματακια ακομη, και θα χαρω να σε βοηθησω να σεταρεις τους drivers

----------


## fotos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά από όταν συζήταγα με το παιδί παλιά στο MSN, μου είχε πει ότι ο server που έχει διαθέσιμος (έχει ήδη ταρατσοπισί) είναι σε Windows 2k ή κάτι παρεμφερές (XP?).
Οπότε δεν τον κόβω για τέτοιες λύσεις (CM9 + Atheros). 

Το καλύτερο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να την βγάλει με linksys εκτός και εάν έχει όρεξη τρελή να το ψάξει το θέμα. Και εγώ πάντως ότι χρειαστείς εδώ θα είμαι σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις linux.
Για Windows μην με ρωτήσεις όμως!  ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

Λογικά θα βλέπεις κάποιο από τα 2 ap που θα μπούν εντός πόλης, οπότε και με linksys καλά είσαι [όχι άλλοι client στα βουνά!].
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι για καλύτερη χρήση της Τριπολιτσιώτικης μπάντας και για λιγότερο θόρυβο, καλό θα ήταν να φεύγουμε τα linksys στα νέα link, και να στρεφόμαστε προς cm9 και άνω..[επίσης για κεραία να διαλέγουμε πιατάκι με feeder-άκι, και μακρυά από grid, panel-άκια, και τα σχετικά "ψευτο"-κατευθυντικά..]
Εξάλλου θα φτιαχτεί πλήρης οδηγός [tutorial] στο προσεχές μέλλον, και για debian box με minipci/pcmcia/pci, αλλά και για linksys[θα ηγηθώ του θέματος προσωπικά]  :: 
Οπότε εγώ προτείνω πάρε cm9, και θα τη βρούμε την άκρη  ::  
Υ.Γ. Θα έχεις και πιο σταθερές/μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Γιατι δεν παίζεται με mikrobriki  ::

----------

Ταρατσοπισί μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό που έχω τώρα γιατί ετσι κι αλλιώς θα κάνω αναβάθμιση οπότε θα μου μείνει. Από linux δεν ξέρω και πολλά πράγματα, τώρα εχω ξεκινήσει να τα χρησιμοποιώ... Οι cm9 δεν τρέχουν σε windows ?

----------


## Zakk

Τρέχουν.
Αλλά utility και τέτοια δεν ξέρω αν έχουν...
Πρέπει να μας πει κανένας awmn-ίτης να βοηθήσει την κατάσταση...

Υ.Γ.wisp-router cm9 - windows drivers

----------

Linux και πάλι Linux!

----------


## alg0

Mini PCI Adaptor - Four MiniPCI Standard Slots
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

61.50

Wistron CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g miniPCI wireless card
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat=

41.65

Pigtail cable I-PEX -> N female bulkhead (15 cm)
http://linkshop.gr/eshop/view_product.p ... subsubcat= 

5.00

----- = 107 + μεταφορικα 110 κατι ψηλα...

Παραγκειλέ τα και δε θα το μετανιώσεις... 

PS. να αποφύγεις τους απλους adaptores για μινιPCI και να παρεις εξ'αρχης 4πλο (ενας φιλος μου ειχε δυσάρεστη εμπειρια μου με πολλαπλους μονούς adaptores)

Οσο για το softwariko θεμα, εδω ειμαστε εμεις...

----------


## warchief

> Γιατι δεν παίζεται με mikrobriki


Οντως θα μπορούσε να δοκιμάσει και το μικρο-μπρίκι, να δούμε και εμείς περι τίνως πρόκειται

----------


## fotos

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα λόγια για αυτά τα μικρομπρίκια. Δεν ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι αλλά δεν μου ακούγεται και πολύ σώο και ειδικά εγώ δεν θέλω να έχω εξάρτηση από κάποια εταιρία (εκτός και εαν είναι η Apple στην οποία έχω ήδη πουλήσει την ψυχή μου όσο όσο). 

Εγώ θα πρότεινα Wrap ... αν σκέφτεστε κάτι σε τέτοια φάση. 
Παίζει και με OBSD...  ::   ::

----------


## zafevolution

> Εγώ θα πρότεινα Wrap ... αν σκέφτεστε κάτι σε τέτοια φάση. 
> Παίζει και με OBSD...


  ::  



> Ίσως η ιδανική λύση για δημιουργία BB κόμβου. Το wrap (μια συσκευή μεγέθους όσο ένα wrt54) έχει δυνατότητες για 2 ασύρματες κάρτες και 2 LAN, με κόστος 130 ευρώ περίπου (χωρίς τις ασύρματες κάρτες). Αντί για σκληρό δίσκο έχει μνήμη flash (αποσπόμενη) και 128 ΜΒ μνήμη. Όλα αυτά το καθιστούν ικανό να πάρει από mikrotik μέχρι και linux. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά στη δεύτερη χρειάζονται γνώσεις linux.
> Συνδιάζοντας ένα wrap με 2 cm9 καρτούλες (κόστος 40 ευρώ έκαστη περίπου) παίρνουμε έναν ωραίο BB router με κατανάλωση "<" 10W και αξιοπιστία ">>>" από έναν απλό router με σκληρό δίσκο (αφού δεν έχει κινούμενα μέρη, δεν έχει ανεμιστήρες κλπ κλπ). Παράλληλα είναι απολύτως αθόρυβο.
> Το μικρό μέγεθος το κάνει ιδανικό γιατί:
> α) Τοποθετείται παντού μέσα στο σπίτι
> β) Μπορεί να ανέβει στον ιστό (μειώνοντας απώλειες και κόστη καλωδίων)
> Τελιώνοντας επισημαίνουμε ότι την 2η LAN θύρα μπορούμε να τη χρησιμοποιήσουμε συνδέοντας ένα wrt54gs ή άλλη εξωτερική συσκευή σηκώνοντας ένα AP στην περιοχή μας.
> 
> Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας:
> Το wrap πλεονεκτεί έναντι ενός PC router
> ...


Πηγή:Capvar's Forum

_Γιατι δεν δουλεύει το fucking quote με username?_  ::

----------


## zafevolution

Επίσης αν αργότερα κάνεις το link σε A θα έχεις πρόβλημα με το wrap γιατί χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη υπολογιστική ισχύ

----------


## Zakk

Πούλα αυτό το χρέπι που έχεις και πάρε αυτά που σου λέει ο alg0 μιας και έχεις έτοιμο pc για debian box  :: 
Τώρα σε αυτό που "διαφωνώ" είναι στον adaptor-α για τις 4 minipci:αν θες να είσαι μόνο client δε σου χρειάζεται, πάρε μονό adaptor-α γιατί είναι πεταμένα λεφτά..
Τώρα αν θες να βοηθήσεις το δίκτυο πάρε τον 4πλο, και κάνε κανένα bblink μπας και φτιάξουμε κανένα σοβαρό backbone!  ::

----------


## fotos

> _Γιατι δεν δουλεύει το fucking quote με username?_


Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18323
Κάτι για ενεργοποίηση HTML λέει αλλά δεν το διάβασα όλο. Σε μένα πάντως δουλεύει...

----------

Αν μπορούσα να το πουλήσω αυτό το κωλό-ΑΡ καλά θα ήτανε, αλλά δεν είναι δικό μου...
Να βρω κανά λεφτό και βλέπουμε...
Με αυτό το AP που έχω τώρα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ έτσι πρόχειρα ?

P.S. : Για bb-links πόσες cm9 χρειαζόμαστε ?

----------


## fotos

> Με αυτό το AP που έχω τώρα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ έτσι πρόχειρα ?


Δεν νομίζω... και καλύτερα να μην το δοκιμάσεις καν. Μόνο θόρυβο θα προσθέσει αυτό το μηχάνημα που έχεις...




> P.S. : Για bb-links πόσες cm9 χρειαζόμαστε ?


Για κάθε bb-link δύο. Μια για σένα και μια για τον απέναντι. Συνήθως ο καθένας πληρώνει τον δικό του εξοπλισμό (κεραία, καλώδια, κάρτα) εκτός εάν ο ένας από τους δύο νιώθει ευεργέτης!  ::  Καλά συνδέσου πρώτα ως client σε κάποιον κόμβο και τα BB άστα για το επόμενο στάδιο.

----------

Έτοιμος για αγορά cm9 και miniPCi adaptor. Τι λέτε, αξίζει τον κόπο ? Αν μετά θέλω να τις πουλήσω θα μπορέσω ? Θα πιάσω τα λεφτά μου (+- 10 euro) ?

----------


## dti

CM9 = σταθερή αξία, ειδικά για 802.11a

----------


## alg0

welcome to the club man

you are a rising star (ο ποιο νεος trwn-ιτης αυτη τη στιγμη).
πανω απο ολα congrats

hackemeno firmware σε access point που κανεις δε πιστευε οτι θα δουλευε
αντε και εις ανωτερα

----------

Χε χε! Ευχαριστώ!

----------

Ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να δουλεύει!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν είναι πρόβλημμα κεραίας αφού κάνοντας scan βλέπω όλα τα AP. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει...

----------

